# New borns with eyes opening??



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok never had this befor, due to lack of space i had to move my heaverly pregnant doe in with the other females yesterday (she was in with the buck, didnt want ot rebreed, and dont want him in with the other girls, and have young bucks in the other unit and had no spairs). I know some people perfur there girls to birth alown but i prefur them to be in with another female. Any way check her today and she had 6 pinkies 4 males who all looked normal and 2 girls. The girls apear to have loser skin like they have too much and there eyes are partly open. Could this mean they born a bit premature? Im planning to run the girls on as i dont need anymore males but im not to sure with them being diffrent. Any advice would be wlecome as ive never had this befor.

I had planned to have things all orginised last week but things have been so busy and hektict ive not had the time.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That's just plain weird; never heard of or seen anything like it.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

me neither, the extra skin is under there frount legs on both sides, kinda like its ben strached, and there eyes are not fully open just open a bit and both eyes are like it, the eyes themselves look normal. Ill get some photos tomorrow. Everything else looks fine and the boys were perfectly normal looking.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There are mousies that have stretchy skin; when grown, one can take up a pinch of skin and pull it away from the body quite a bit, and when released, it slowly goes back to smooth. I don't know if the same thing that causes that can cause the newborn to have already opened its eyes. I have had stretchy skin, but never saw the open eyes on a baby mousie.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Weird! I was always told that prematurely open eyes would lead to blindness or extremely poor vision (not that mice have great vision to begin with!). Photos and updates would be appreciated!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

thats interesting


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Checked them today and it looks like the lids are now closed and they just have a small mark left where they were open.










And just a cute photo


----------



## Alex (Jan 29, 2012)

I wonder if it might be that they _look_ as though the eyes are partially open, but actually the eyes are closed as normal, and some excess skin in the eye region has formed a fold?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

They were deff open i could see the black eye clearly. Not open fully but there was a small round hole on each eye, but the next day they are closed with that mark/fold where the hole was. 
Wondering if prehaps mum nipped them while moving.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

If the mom nibbled them, then I would keep watching this as when the skin regrew/scabbed, it could have grown the eye lids together, and you might get mice who can't open their eyes ever.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

just an update they have both vanished so guess they had something wrong and mum culled them.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

The eye close up also looks not that off to me. Are you being a stressed mousie mama? lol.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh sorry. Just read that...


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

There are known mouse genetics that cause mice to be born with open eyes and no eyelids. I have no idea how they develop though.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

intresting on the genetic eyelid thing, guess ill never know. Deffentaly not a stress mouse momma Tikmio ive had to many litters to get stressed over them now lol


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Got it, lol.


----------

